# Judo in Utah?



## DCM 27 (Oct 19, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a Judo instructor in the Salt Lake City, UT area?


Thanks, D.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 20, 2004)

I studied Judo in Utah county (Lindon, UT), but since you asked specifically for the Salt Lake area, here is what I could find in your area. It's a fairly large club. There are probably more "hidden" clubs in the SLC area.

*SALT LAKE JUDO CLUB* 
*HEAD INSTRUCTOR:  **DANIEL FUJIKAWA* 
*CLUB ADDRESS:  **SALT LAKE DISTRICT PARK*
*PHONE: 808-834-6157* 
*PRACTICE TIMES:  **MONDAY/WEDNESDAY/FRIDAYS - 6:00 - 8:30*
*SATURDAYS - 10:00 - 11:30 AM* 
*FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT: **DANIEL FUJIKAWA*
*PHONE: 808-834-6157* 
*CLUB HISTORY*
*SALT LAKE JUDO CLUB WAS STARTED IN JANUARY 1985 BY DANIEL FUJIKAWA WITH FAMILY MEMBERS WILLIAM, SAM, DERRICK, AND DEAN ALONG WITH LOYAL FOLLOWERS AND STUDENTS JOHN KELIIHOLOKAI, ROSS TANAKA, AND RON IWAMOTO. THE CLUB BEGAN WITH 8 INSTRUCTORS AND 5 STUDENTS. SINCE IT STARTED THE CLUB HAS TRAINED NUMEROUS STUDENTS THAT HAVE BECOME RESPECTED CITIZENS IN THE COMMUNITY IN ADDITION TO NATIONAL AND INTERNATIONAL LEVEL COMPETITORS.*


----------



## slagsmol (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently joined a Judo club here in Utah.  I have detailed on it (and me experiences there) at http://utahjudo.wordpress.com
I think what I really like about it is that the instructor is a very liable guy.  He is far less militant than most instructors seem to be.  Additionally, the price is really reasonable... $35 per month for up to 3 sessions per week.

Hope that helps


----------



## juconn1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am from Salt Lake and work out at the USA Stars judo club. You can visit our webpage at: www.slcjudo.com  This should provide you with the most important and up-to-date information. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions. BTW, the information about Salt Lake Judo posted above is actually a club in Hawaii (even though it's the first entry that shows up when doing a google search).
Hope this helps!
Julia


----------



## concap (Jan 27, 2008)

*Hello My name is Mike Hermosillo. I would like to introduce you to our club. Hidden Valley Judo & Jiu Jitsu Dojo. Hidden Valley Judo & Jiu Jitsu Dojo is the only dojo in Utah that focuses 100% on both Judo and Brazilain Jiu-Jitsu. Our students are some of the best people you will ever meet. Please visit our website WWW.HVJUDO.COM. If you are in the area please come on down to practice. We will be waiting.  For more information please feel free to call me @ 801-347-3471.*


----------

